# Contador de pulsos [especial]



## jabberwocky (Ago 28, 2006)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y estaba leedo sus posts acerca de los contadores, tengo conocimiento basico de circuitos digitales, pero la verdad tengo que volver a leer mis cuadernos de la U.
Lo que necesito es un contador que vaya registrando los pulsos que acciona un interruptor (cada 0.5 o 1 seg), esto para probar la vida util de estos interrupotres, lo especial es que como vida util normal el interruptor tiene 8.000 operaciones, es decir necesito un contador de 1 a 8.000 (8.500 talvez).
Esta pensado en usar valores en nuemors Binarios o Hexadecimales, y no mostrar el numero de pulsos que pasaron (talves despues), pero si accionar un LED ROJO cuando ocurra una falla (Cortocircuito o el Corte) del interruptor,  un LED AMARILLO cuando llega a a los 6.000 pulsos y un LED VERDE si llega a los 8.000 pulsos.

Les agradesco ya su ayuda.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 28, 2006)

puedes utilizar un 4044 cmos, tambien sera necesario o una red RC o algo similar para impedir que cuente los rebotes y finalmente una bateria no sea que despues del trabajo se vaya la corriente y menuda gracia.



La bateria solo alimentaria los 4044 mediante sendos diodos antiretorno, siendo los led alimentados por la fuente principal (puede ser necesario un transistor para desactivarlos si falla la alimentacion)

el resto de circuito lo puedes hacer con un 4093, son puertas nand con triges, con ellas puedes hacer el oscilador de 1seg y ademas con logica cableada los indicadores rojo verde y amarillo

mc4044,hef4044,cd4044
mc4093,hef4093,cd4093

Evidentemente lo mejor es utilizar un pic


----------



## jabberwocky (Ago 28, 2006)

Gracias tiopepe123 por responder tan rapido.
La idea del circuito es que sea lo mas economico.
Sobre el efecto rebote  te cuento quee estos interruptores son Electronicos a 180V y "Fail Off" (en falla abierto) asi que no creo que tenga este defecto, o me equivoco?.
Estaba pensando alimentar todo con baterias, de o cerca a, 5V, por eso de un bajon de la electricidad, aunque 8.000 pulsos son casi 2 hrs, ya que resultaria mas barato.
Mis dudas estan en como comparar esos valores (6.000, 8.000) para activar los LEDs.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 3, 2006)

Estuve "meditando hummmmm"

Ya tengo las ideas un poco mas claras, hombre lo mas barato es con un pic12c508 como mucho 3 €~, pero depende de tus conocimientos.
4040 vale 0.22€

La serie 4XXX son baratos y de bajo consumo y funcionan desde 3V a 14V 


Perdon me equivoque de integrado el que usted necesita es el 4040
Se trata de un contador de cuenta hasta 12 bits.
La idea es la siguiente.

necesitas un 4093 y  4060

El corazon de todo el invento es el 4060

El oscilador esta formado por el 4060 y R5 y C4 (R1 debe ser unas 10 veces mayor que R5 solo es para estabilidad no biene de algunos kohm)
Yo lo he calculado como t=R5*C4 te sale un valor aproximado, si quieres mas precision metele un potenciometro +R5

las salidas del 4060 se ponen a nivel alto despues de 2^n
La Q3 bloquea el oscilador despues de 2^13 =8192 pulsos a traves del diodo D2

Las puertas 4093 deberian memorizar si hay pulsos en de error
2`12=4096
2^13=8192

las nand  actuan como memoria  una a 4096 y la otra 8192

me falta diseñar la parte de error o sea cuando el transistor esta activado/desactivado debe dar un valor logico a las puertas para que se activen si no se corresponde con el interruptor

El tema de los led es facil logica con diodos para activar el led verde cuando las dos salidas estan a nivel bajo.


Te recomiendo que lo simules antes de nada bloque a bloque.

Un bloque conn el 4060

Un bloque de deteccion de errores


Un bloque con pulsadores de las nand y led's
Tres interruptores uno simula caso de error y los otros dos los de los contadores.


Buscate la lista de la serie 4XXX hay de todo contadores, logica, inversores, decodificadores... y tdo es barato y facil de encontrar.
Tipicos
4093 NAND
4040 contador binario hasta 10bits
40106 inversor (lo utilizamos como inversor temporizador oscilador....)
4060 contador y oscilador (lo utilizamos como divisor, oscilador y temporizador de largos periodos)

pero me falta un poco de logica para detectar error ( es que debo irme te lo dejo a ti)

Si lo deseas te guardare el esquema del tipo multisim workbench si lo quieres simular.


----------

